# Anyone from Michigan?? Grand Rapids area??



## dickrichard (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, looking for a place to race is Proving Grounds still around or Battle Front?? and new tracks in the area?? Thanks for your time:wave:


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

dickrichard said:


> Hi, looking for a place to race is Proving Grounds still around or Battle Front?? and new tracks in the area?? Thanks for your time:wave:


For dirt BFG is all thats left.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

do you want to run carpet or dirt


----------



## dickrichard (Mar 11, 2009)

At this point I'll race anything


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what do you have to race*

there is a carpet track that Fred Knapp has that is alot of fun and they race the pan cars on sunday and onroad stuff on saturdays if you want carpet racing and depends on where you are there is other tracks out there i drive all the way from Adrian Mi to race there which i am only 35 minutes from Toledo Oh


----------



## blackheartracer (Jun 16, 2009)

Battle Front Gaming for the best dirt tracks around the grand rapids area


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*dirt raceing*

for dirt racing you really need to go to Dukes in Fruitport where the fastest in rc go to race


----------



## blackheartracer (Jun 16, 2009)

dukes is more 1/8th scale orientated. Battle front for 1/10th scales


----------

